# Vaccini: siamo quasi all'obbligo. Green pass per tutto.



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.



E' un obbligo mascherato da parte di questi delinquenti guidato dal mostro Gaetano Cariddi. Perchè se prima andare dal un semplice barbiere costava 10-15 euro, oggi ne costerà (per chi non si vaccina) almeno 15 euro in più. Lo stesso per fare la spesa e co.

Ma non hanno il coraggio di mettere l'obbligo perchè poi come giustificano i 200k contagi al giorno? E a chi danno la colpa?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

in Francia 332.000 contagi, nonostante le restrizioni

hip hip si vola con il pass sanitario

con questa cifra in Italia obbligo vaccinale per andare in bagno...


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo

rullo di tamburi...

*100 euro di multa !!!*



> Appena il decreto sarà pubblicato in Gazzetta Ufficiale, scatterà l'obbligo del vaccino fino al 15 giugno per tutti coloro che hanno compiuto 50 anni o che li compiranno entro quella data, con l'esenzione solo per chi ha un certificato medico. Chi è guarito, invece, dovrà vaccinarsi obbligatoriamente dopo 6 mesi. *Per chi dovesse decidere comunque di non immunizzarsi è prevista una sanzione di 100 euro, anche questa una scelta introdotta in Cdm che nella bozza non era indicata.*



ahhhhh la serietà al governo, "il rigore sanitario" (non presente nel dizionario, inventato ieri sera da Boccia) del csx

siamo a livelli dell'imprevisto che salti un turno al monopoli...


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> 
> ...


Che non pagherà nessun sano di mente, come giusto che sia


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che non pagherà nessun sano di mente, come giusto che sia


la cosa indegna è che lo stato usa il datore di lavoro come kapò, scarica a lui l'onere di controllare e segnalare chi infrange le regole.

lo stesso in negozi, trasporti, ristorazione, eventi etc
i commessi, i camerieri, gli autisti etc sono i soldati del sistema

lo stato non fa assolutamente nulla, se non ogni tanto controvoglia una piazzata dimostrativa di polizia in qualche luogo aperto al pubblico, si limita a registrare lo "spionaggio" interno

è evidente dal blocco delle prime dosi, dai green pass giornalieri che non corrispondono a tutti i lavoratori non vaccinati che sono almeno 2.5 milioni e dalle poche segnalazioni in prefettura di cui si è al corrente che la gran parte dei datori di lavoro e delle attività se ne stia fregando da mesi


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa indegna è che lo stato usa il datore di lavoro come kapò, scarica a lui l'onere di controllare e segnalare chi infrange le regole.
> 
> lo stesso in negozi, trasporti, ristorazione, eventi etc
> 
> ...


Conosco personalmente aziende disposte a farsi carico di eventuali multe pur di tenere con sé i dipendenti, sia a livello umano che professionale. Altri rimborsano i tamponi, chi totalmente, chi in parte.

Ad ogni modo, é dall'inizio di questa faccenda che fanno scarica barile, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.


Molto semplice: non c'è obbligo, è solo l'ennesimo inconsistente ricatto. Anche perché non ci sono i presupposti per mettere alcun obbligo, né scientifici né legali. Sono un branco di farabutti comprati e incompetenti anti italiani.


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> ...


Una simile sanzione, che trovo bassissima, non incentivera' nessuno dei non vaccinati a farlo


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> ...



Fino a quando resteranno 5-6 milioni senza vaccino è una partita persa in partenza per i no vax, a prescindere dalle multe/restrizioni. 
Tra 15 giorni, se il numero di vaccinati non salirà, prenderanno altre restrizioni/obblighi/sanzioni, fino a quando il numero di No Vax scenderà al numero che hanno in mente loro. Non esiste una scappatoia. *Non esiste una possibilità* per i no vax, che tra 1 mese restino ancora gli stessi 5 milioni di persone senza vaccino, mi sembra molto chiaro.

Io sinceramente sono contrario a questi mezzucci, avrei preferito un approccio diretto con obbligo per tutti e bona se il loro obiettivo è quello di avere più vaccinati, penso sia più onesto vs cittadini.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Francia 332.000 contagi, nonostante le restrizioni
> 
> hip hip si vola con il pass sanitario
> 
> con questa cifra in Italia obbligo vaccinale per andare in bagno...


Se loro pensano che il grincazz basti a fermare i contagi allora sono più stupidi e in malafede di quanto sembrano. Ma penso che lo sappiano benissimo che non rallenteranno nulla così. È una guerra ideologica ormai


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> ...


Ma è 100 euro ogni volta che ti beccano non vaccinato o 100 euro una volta e poi, essendo già multato, basta? è abbastanza diverso...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Conosco personalmente aziende disposte a farsi carico di eventuali multe pur di tenere con sé i dipendenti, sia a livello umano che professionale. Altri rimborsano i tamponi, chi totalmente, chi in parte.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, é dall'inizio di questa faccenda che fanno scarica barile, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi


Quando hai uno stato di M….
Fatto di politici porci, corrotti e incompetenti, viene fuori questo.
Che schifo.
La salutehhh prima di tuttohhh!1!1!1 fannoh tuttih kosihh 1!1!1!1!
Tutto molto bello


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Peccato che l'altro thread sia chiuso, dovevo rispondere un utente. Comunque è ancora tutto poco chiaro sull'obbligo e sulle attività commerciali in cui si potrà andare senza green pass. Di fatto comunque questo è un lockdown, non chiamato lockdown, solo che facendo così non si danno ristori.

Io i capelli comunque son due anni che me li taglio da solo e sono sicuro che ci sarà modo di entrare in alcune attività senza controllo, se così non fosse frega niente comunque, ormai è una questione di principio e ideologica proprio. Più mettono ste robe e più sono determinato, hanno radicalizzato di brutto la questione. Ci fossero movimenti come negli anni 60 mi sarei già "arruolato..."


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Peccato che l'altro thread sia chiuso, dovevo rispondere un utente. Comunque è ancora tutto poco chiaro sull'obbligo e sulle attività commerciali in cui si potrà andare senza green pass. Di fatto comunque questo è un lockdown, non chiamato lockdown, solo che facendo così non si danno ristori.
> 
> Io i capelli comunque son due anni che me li *taglio da solo* e sono sicuro che ci sarà modo di entrare in alcune attività senza controllo, se così non fosse frega niente comunque, ormai è una questione di principio e ideologica proprio. Più mettono ste robe e più sono determinato, hanno radicalizzato di brutto la questione. Ci fossero movimenti come negli anni 60 mi sarei già "arruolato..."


Pure io ahahahah.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.



Veramente vogliono vietare l'accesso in banca ai no vax???

Questa è roba da fascismo puro, altro che parrucchieri e ristoranti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Veramente vogliono vietare l'accesso in banca ai no vax???
> 
> Questa è roba da fascismo puro, altro che parrucchieri e ristoranti.



Conto on line da 5 anni e solo atm evoluti, cambiati e chiusi 4 conti nel giro di due anni tutti da casa con un click. Il problema sono le persone più anziane e chi non è avezzo alla tecnologia e alle banche online.

Sono due anni tra l'altro che verso io gli assegni dello stipendio di mia madre sul suo conto classico proprio tramite atm evoluto, visto che lei non è capace e manco ci prova a capirle ste cose. Tra l'altro l'unica volta che è dovuta andare in banca di persona in questi 2 anni gli hanno fatto firmare una roba che non doveva, la privacy per permettere la vendita dei dati, camuffata come privacy e basta e mia madre pensava l'opposto di quel che era, mi sono incazzato di brutto con lei, anche se so che non è colpa sua, ma dell'impiegato truffaldino. In realtà meno persone vanno in banca e meglio è, devono iniziare tutti a usare i mezzi informatici, cambiare conto alla minima stronzata con la portabilità online che facilitano di brutto queste cose, due click chiusura conto e manco mi vedi in ufficio e se mi chiami e mi chiedi perché della chiusura ti mando pure a cacare.

I vecchietti che pagano le bollette in posta potrebbero tranquillamente pagare tutto online, tra l'altro i bollettini si possono pagare pure agli atm postali e in quelli bancari. Ci sono tutti i mezzi possibili per mandare a cacare sto paese indegno e i propri governanti


----------



## Stylox10 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> ...


Si 100€ fa ridere, se invece un over50 viene pizzicato a lavoro senza green pass la sanzione va dai 600 ai 1500 ( in questo caso non capisco perché ci sia una forbice )


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma è 100 euro ogni volta che ti beccano non vaccinato o 100 euro una volta e poi, essendo già multato, basta? è abbastanza diverso...


che significa ogni volta che ti beccano ?
non è che te lo chiedono in giro eh
intrecciano i dati dei residenti con quello dei vaccinati, ti arriva la 100 euro a casa da pagare se hai 50 anni e non sei vaccinato in quel lasso di tempo là
può darsi che faranno un resoconto a febbraio e uno a giugno per vedere chi l'ha fatto

per il super green pass a lavoro ci sono le sanzioni come per il green pass base, quindi o il tuo datore di lavoro ti segnala in prefettura (abbastanza insolito, più probabile ti sospenda facendo finta non ci sia quel giorno e mettendo l'assenza) oppure arriva un controllo a sorpresa, con la differenza che passa da 400 euro a 600 euro come minimo


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Veramente vogliono vietare l'accesso in banca ai no vax???
> 
> Questa è roba da fascismo puro, altro che parrucchieri e ristoranti.


sì fino a ieri sera volevano farlo i "rigoristi", userei altri termini...
ovviamente solo l'accesso, non i depositi e i pagamenti che sono covid free


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ridicoli. Tra l'altro dalle mie parti il green pass lo chiedono sono all'asl e solo per gli accompagnatori. Nei bar e nei ristoranti solo in centro città, e non tutti. Zero in periferia. Sugli autobus solo i primi giorni, poi liberi tutti. E comunque è chiaro che il governo menta, come ha mentito finora del resto: una stretta del genere per un quindici per cento massimo di non vaccinati? Una stretta tale con la percentuale di vaccinazione più alta d'Europa? Evidentemente i non vaccinati sono molti di più, altra spiegazione non c''è. Oddio, ci sarebbe la pazzia...
In più con l'obbligo, come dice Vitalba Azzolini, gli over 50 sono ora automaticamente ricompresi nella legge n. 210 del 1992. Quindi, in caso di danni permanenti da vaccino, dovranno ricevere un indennizzo. Scoperto il vaso di pandora degli indennizzi, adesso sono ***** per lo stato.
Aggiungo, gli over 50 non occupati certo non si fanno spaventare da 100 euro di multa, almeno quelli che ho sentito io ieri sera.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che significa ogni volta che ti beccano ?
> non è che te lo chiedono in giro eh
> intrecciano i dati dei residenti con quello dei vaccinati, ti arriva la 100 euro a casa da pagare se hai 50 anni e non sei vaccinato in quel lasso di tempo là
> può darsi che faranno un resoconto a febbraio e uno a giugno per vedere chi l'ha fatto
> ...


Come che significa? Ho chiesto se la multa di 100 euro è ogni volta che ti controllano e non sei vaccinato o se una volta una tantum....cambia e non poco


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come che significa? Ho chiesto se la multa di 100 euro è ogni volta che ti controllano e non sei vaccinato o se una volta una tantum....cambia e non poco


una tantum, non c'è traccia di sanzioni ripetute in quel che si trova online


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una tantum


Sei sicuro? Perché se è così è una enorme cagata e non serve a nulla


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perché se è così è una enorme cagata e non serve a nulla


Pagheranno tutti. Ben 500 milioni nelle casse dello Stato


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una tantum, non c'è traccia di sanzioni ripetute in quel che si trova online


se così costa meno dei greenpass fasulli, ma non voglio dare brutte idee a chi ci legge


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ridicoli. Tra l'altro dalle mie parti il green pass lo chiedono sono all'asl e solo per gli accompagnatori. Nei bar e nei ristoranti solo in centro città, e non tutti. Zero in periferia. Sugli autobus solo i primi giorni, poi liberi tutti. E comunque è chiaro che il governo menta, come ha mentito finora del resto: una stretta del genere per un quindici per cento massimo di non vaccinati? Una stretta tale con la percentuale di vaccinazione più alta d'Europa? Evidentemente i non vaccinati sono molti di più, altra spiegazione non c''è. Oddio, ci sarebbe la pazzia...
> In più con l'obbligo, come dice Vitalba Azzolini, gli over 50 sono ora automaticamente ricompresi nella legge n. 210 del 1992. Quindi, in caso di danni permanenti da vaccino, dovranno ricevere un indennizzo. Scoperto il vaso di pandora degli indennizzi, adesso sono ***** per lo stato.
> Aggiungo, gli over 50 non occupati certo non si fanno spaventare da 100 euro di multa, almeno quelli che ho sentito io ieri sera.



Bisogna sempre vedere se faranno firmare il foglio del consenso informato, no perché ho idea che lo faranno firmare lo stesso. E' importante che chi viene costretto non firmi quel foglio


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perché se è così è una enorme cagata e non serve a nulla


questo si trova, vedi tu se trovi altro
considerando che non è questione da controlli di forze dell'ordine bensì da anagrafe locale che intreccia i dati, quale sarebbe l'alternativa per dare la sanzione diverse volte ?
ogni mesi aggiorni il database ?
ho detto prima, già una volta all'inizio e una alla fine del periodo per come è messa l'Italia telematica è assai


----------



## Prealpi (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perché se è così è una enorme cagata e non serve a nulla


Perché secondo te non è sufficiente, gli è già stato tolto tutto, cos'altro vuoi, la fustigazione in sala mensa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.


Ridicoli davvero. Già che vedi le facce di Speranza e Brunetta ti dovresti a ridere, il problema è che dei dementi del genere sono lì a fare proposte vessatorie, quando ci vorrebbe la 104 per loro due.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre vedere se faranno firmare il foglio del consenso informato, no perché ho idea che lo faranno firmare lo stesso. E' importante che chi viene costretto non firmi quel foglio


Bisogna vedere certo, ma anche dovesse rimanere, la legge che ti ho citato è una norma di rango superiore rispetto al consenso informato, che quindi decadrebbe in giudizio.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perché se è così è una enorme cagata e non serve a nulla


Se l'obbligo per i disoccupati ultracinquantenni permane fino al 15 giugno 2022, li dovrebbero multare tutti i giorni dal 15 febbraio al 15 giugno? No, per capire.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te non è sufficiente, gli è già stato tolto tutto, cos'altro vuoi, la fustigazione in sala mensa


Non hai capito...dico solo che se lo stato vuole obbligarti con una multa una tantum non ottiene di certo il suo scopo e quindi non serve a nulla


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se l'obbligo per i disoccupati ultracinquantenni permane fino al 15 giugno 2022, li dovrebbero multare tutti i giorni dal 15 febbraio al 15 giugno? No, per capire.


Non lo so chiedevo...se è un obbligo in teoria si, se no non serve a nulla fare l'obbligo...se x guidare serve la patente, paghi la multa ogni volta che ti fermano senza patente....non la prima volta e basta e dopo puoi guidare senza patente


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non lo so chiedevo...se è un obbligo in teoria si, se no non serve a nulla fare l'obbligo...se x guidare serve la patente, paghi la multa ogni volta che ti fermano senza patente....non la prima volta e basta e dopo puoi guidare senza patente


Appunto, ti devono fermare. Ma se un disoccupato ultracinquantenne sta a casa, cosa succede? Gli inviano una multa al giorno? Dai.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito...dico solo che se lo stato vuole obbligarti con una multa una tantum non ottiene di certo il suo scopo e quindi non serve a nulla


Voglio proprio vedere cosa faranno, ci sono notevoli violazioni dei diritti, ma su che basi li puoi multare.? Dai è una cosa che non può esistere in un paese civile, stiamo uscendo completamente dal seminato


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che state a discutere della tassa e della sua entità. Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, dove sono forse più lucidi.

Mica avete capito, quello che interessa veramente non sono i soldi in sè (che comunque raccattano in ben altro modo), è la costrizione psicologica, l'arma della vessazione se non sei allineato e convinto.

Cerchiamo di usare il cervello, Madre Natura ce l'ha dato, ma constato amaramente che viene utilizzato solo per elaborare ideologie e fesserie.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Appunto, ti devono fermare. Ma se un disoccupato ultracinquantenne sta a casa, cosa succede? Gli inviano una multa al giorno? Dai.


Ma non se sta a casa...come x qualsiasi cosa se ti fermano e non sei in regola...


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere cosa faranno, ci sono notevoli violazioni dei diritti, ma su che basi li puoi multare.? Dai è una cosa che non può esistere in un paese civile, stiamo uscendo completamente dal seminato


Io non discuto quello. Io dico solo che se c'è un decreto legge con una sanzione stabilita quella è la regola punto e basta. Se la sanzione stabilita è una tantum non serve a niente e si faceva prima a non farla. Se la sanzione è prevista ogni volta che ti trovano fuori regola è un po diverso...


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che state a discutere della tassa e della sua entità. Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, dove sono forse più lucidi.
> 
> Mica avete capito, quello che interessa veramente non sono i soldi in sè (che comunque raccattano in ben altro modo), è la costrizione psicologica, l'arma della vessazione se non sei allineato e convinto.
> 
> Cerchiamo di usare il cervello, Madre Natura ce l'ha dato, ma constato amaramente che viene utilizzato solo per elaborare ideologie e fesserie.


Si ma che arma psicologica è se la sanzione è ridicola? Mi sembra il caso tamponi di Lotito l'anno scorso...ha violato tutte le regole possibili ma non c'erano sanzioni...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Gennaio 2022)

giusto così, anche se non servirà a nulla visto che chi non ci saranno controlli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da Il Giornale in edicola, siamo quasi arrivati all'obbligo vaccinale. Dal prossimo 15 febbraio tutti gli over 50 dovranno essere immunizzati ma per entrare in negozi, centri commerciali e per usufruire di vari servizi come banche e parrucchieri servirà il Green Pass. C'è la firma di Draghi sull'ultima stretta. Il Premier annuncia:"Così salviamo vite". Ma ci sono malumori nella Lega e il M5S va in pezzi. Il PD per ora si accontenta.


Ecco il marchio della bestia...
altra profezia FATTA avverare!
e chi si rifiuta non compra 
ma ohhh non muore mica di fame ehhhh


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Gennaio 2022)

"Salviamo vite": Non male questa,davvero non male...
Mi piacerebbe confrontare le vittime di Covid con le vittime di altre "malattie" e altro..
Detto questo,va benissimo non sottovalutare il problema ma non stiamo parlando di un virus mortale che vive nell'acqua eh


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non se sta a casa...come x qualsiasi cosa se ti fermano e non sei in regola...


Quindi l'obbligo prevederebbe addirittura un divieto di circolazione? Cioè, siamo al sequestro di persona. Ormai è saltato tutto, anche nella mente delle persone


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma che arma psicologica è se la sanzione è ridicola? Mi sembra il caso tamponi di Lotito l'anno scorso...ha violato tutte le regole possibili ma non c'erano sanzioni...



CVD

Il concetto di sanzione è l'arma, non la sua implementazione. Se la sanzione è ridicola perché la metti allora. Pure le sanzioni pesanti possono sembrare idiozie per chi ha soldi da buttare.

E in questo caso la disponibilità economica delle persone non c'entra un accidente, visto che devono salvare vite indipendentemente dallo status sociale. Se è così importante e tremendamente pericolosa questa pandemia, perché non mettere 1M€ di multa o addirittura il carcere.

Senza offesa, ma mi sa che il mio post tu l'hai letto solo con gli occhi.


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco la sanzione per chi non si vaccina a 50 anni
> ieri sera si vergognavano a dirlo
> 
> rullo di tamburi...
> ...


Ahhaha tanto tuonò per nulla


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi l'obbligo prevederebbe addirittura un divieto di circolazione? Cioè, siamo al sequestro di persona. Ormai è saltato tutto, anche nella mente delle persone


Ma chi ha scritto quello?????


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> CVD
> 
> Il concetto di sanzione è l'arma, non la sua implementazione. Se la sanzione è ridicola perché la metti allora. Pure le sanzioni pesanti possono sembrare idiozie per chi ha soldi da buttare.
> 
> ...


Ammetto che il problema è mio perché dei tuoi post ne capisco meno della metà. Però tu hai scritto si o no che le nuove regole sono un arma psicologica? Io sto dicendo che non se non c'è una sanzione seria non c'è nessuna arma psicologica. E questo vale x tutto non solo x il covid vaccino si o vaccino no


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ammetto che il problema è mio perché dei tuoi post ne capisco meno della metà. Però tu hai scritto si o no che le nuove regole sono un arma psicologica? Io sto dicendo che non se non c'è una sanzione seria non c'è nessuna arma psicologica. E questo vale x tutto non solo x il covid vaccino si o vaccino no



Il problema posso essere pure io, che uso nei post linguaggio e/o concetti non intelleggibili per te (e altri, probabilmente).

Hai detto che la sanzione deve essere seria, e questo non lo è. Con tutto il rispetto, ci arrivi pure tu, eppure al governo ci dovrebbero essere persone molto superiori a te (in termini di gestione, comando e controllo, eh, non umani o personali).

Allora ci sono altre ragioni per imporla. Altro non riesco a comunicarti. Se non comprendi o sono io ambiguo, ignora e procedi oltre.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il problema posso essere pure io, che uso nei post linguaggio e/o concetti non intelleggibili per te (e altri, probabilmente).
> 
> Hai detto che la sanzione deve essere seria, e questo non lo è. Con tutto il rispetto, ci arrivi pure tu, eppure al governo ci dovrebbero essere persone molto superiori a te (in termini di gestione, comando e controllo, eh, non umani o personali).
> 
> Allora ci sono altre ragioni per imporla. Altro non riesco a comunicarti. Se non comprendi o sono io ambiguo, ignora e procedi oltre.


Allora è quello che dico io o fai una sanzione seria x rispettare la regola o eviti di fare la regola che fai più bella figura. Perché se è vero che la sanzione è una tantum non servirà di certo ad ottenere lo scopo (far vaccinare gli over 50 non vaccinati) che il governo vorrebbe ottenere.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora è quello che dico io o fai una sanzione seria x rispettare la regola o eviti di fare la regola che fai più bella figura. Perché se è vero che la sanzione è una tantum non servirà di certo ad ottenere lo scopo (far vaccinare gli over 50 non vaccinati) che il governo vorrebbe ottenere.



Molto bene. Però questa famosa cosa seria non la fanno.

Non mi sembra di aver visto molte cose serie in due anni, sinceramente.

Evidentemente interessa poco, non trovi? Forse quello che interessa non sono i 100 €, quello che veramente interessa è che entrerà nel subconscio il concetto di essere fuori legge se non rispetti su tutta la linea la logica della pandemia e del controllo. Chissà, forse fa parte di una strategia più a lungo termine.

Più lineare e piatto di così non riesco, abbi pazienza.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto bene. Però questa famosa cosa seria non la fanno.
> 
> Non mi sembra di aver visto molte cose serie in due anni, sinceramente.
> 
> ...


Su questo siamo quasi d'accordo, anche se penso che restando così le cose non entrerai mai nel subconscio di chi non si vuole vaccinare e non ottieni lo scopo che ti sei prefissato. Quindi non serve a niente. Con queste regole se si vaccinera' il 5% degli over 50 non vaccinati sarà già tanto


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Su questo siamo quasi d'accordo, anche se penso che restando così le cose non entrerai mai nel subconscio di chi non si vuole vaccinare e non ottieni lo scopo che ti sei prefissato. Quindi non serve a niente. Con queste regole se si vaccinera' il 5% degli over 50 non vaccinati sarà già tanto



Entra, entra. Uh, se entra. E quando è entrata ti ritrovi inconsciamente a seguire indirettamente certi paradigmi senza nemmeno accorgertene, che magari non c'entrano apparentemente niente con questa.

Di sicuro entra nella testa dei titubanti o degli indecisi, o di chi non oppone resistenza. Mi sembra di aver letto ennemila volte nei mesi scorsi di gente che accetta il vaccino solo perché genera una certa "libertà". Mi ci metto anche io, eh, perché devo lavorare, e combattere contro mi pregiudica il tran-tran quotidiano e mi espone a rischio (lavorativo, non sanitario), in questo preciso momento.

Nella testa di tutti gli altri si rafforza fino a diventare in parecchi casi ideologia radicata. E' una spirale di forza crescente, anche chi si oppone strenuamente alla fine cede, perché vede che tutta l'altra gente accetta, e si ritrova così nella solitudine dell'emarginazione.


----------



## Masanijey (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto bene. Però questa famosa cosa seria non la fanno.
> 
> Non mi sembra di aver visto molte cose serie in due anni, sinceramente.
> 
> ...



Quello che pensi è chiaro. L'hai ripetuto più volte, i cinesi, i banchi a rotelle.. 
Ma prova a pensare, per un solo secondo, che tu ti stia sbagliando. E insieme a te tutti i ribelli al vaccino. Prova ad immaginare se domani finalmente concedessero il "liberi tutti" con conseguenze disastrose. 

Beh, non avremo mai questa controprova probabilmente, ma metti in discussione un attimo le convinzioni alla base della "rivolta" che stiamo vivendo e renditi conto di che caspita sta combinando la razza umana nel 2022.

Altro che cervello, e altro che sposare o meno la linea della pandemia (che già da scrivere mi fa impressione).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Potrei sbagliarmi,ma avevo capito che la multa da 100€ arrivava nel caso tu , disoccupato , occupavi uno "spazio vietato" da questa ca--hata che hanno partorito.
Ovvero se ti dovessero beccare al bar,cinema,teatri,palestre,piscine ecc.ecc , tutti luoghi in cui bisogna avere il greenpass.

Mentre un lavoratore over50 beccato senza gp riceve una multa da 600 in su.

Insomma,cambia ben poco.
Questo lockdown (perchè di lockdown si tratta) servirà solamente ad inasprire gli animi e motivare ancor più le persone a non vaccinarsi.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quello che pensi è chiaro. L'hai ripetuto più volte, i cinesi, i banchi a rotelle..
> Ma prova a pensare, per un solo secondo, che tu ti stia sbagliando. E insieme a te tutti i ribelli al vaccino. Prova ad immaginare se domani finalmente concedessero il "liberi tutti" con conseguenze disastrose.
> 
> Beh, non avremo mai questa controprova probabilmente, ma metti in discussione un attimo le convinzioni alla base della "rivolta" che stiamo vivendo e renditi conto di che caspita sta combinando la razza umana nel 2022.
> ...



Mi scuso per ripetere le solite cose. Lo faccio anche perché qualcuno fa sempre le stesse domande.

Detto questo, è qui che sbagli. Non ho mai richiesto il liberi tutti. Soprattutto ad inizio pandemia. Ed ho anche detto più volte che, se era questo il punto al quale volevano arrivare, sarebbe stato meglio l'obbligo vaccinale. Magari ti ricordi pure di questo.

Non te la prendere amico, ma io credo che secondo il "vostro" punto di vista (cioè quello della gente che, diciamo così, approva certe linee di condotta), chi critica è automaticamente un no-vax che se ne frega della pandemia e tutto il resto. Non è così, e non c'è modo di farlo capire. Saprai anche che sono vaccinato, se mi segui.

Adesso forse un po' più di libertà potrebbe essere data, se solo riescono a confinare chi può essere in pericolo. Se poi non vogliamo confinare chi può essere in pericolo e facciamo tutto un pari, beh, a me sembra un tantino grossolano e rozzo. Ma è inutile che faccio il filosofo, sappiamo tutti benissimo che tipo di strada è stata tracciata.

E sì, le rotelle non mi escono dalla testa. E' stata bella grossa, amico. Grossa davvero, un'offesa all'intelligenza dell'umanità. Anche alla tua.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

@mil77

appena aperta Ansa, prima notizia

era così, multa una tantum di 100 euro



>


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @mil77
> 
> appena aperta Ansa, prima notizia
> 
> era così, multa una tantum di 100 euro


Ho letto. Mah, senza senso...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2022)

Raga sono stato in ferie a Firenze e son tornato stasera. Minghia che du palle. Il greencazz ce lo hanno chiesto ovunque! Nei Musei in ogni sala c'era un controllore del museo che appena vedeva che ti abbassavi la mascherina sotto il naso cahava la Minghia... Sul freccia rossa controllavano greencazz e rompevano per la mascherina. In giro per il centro di Firenze ci stavano gli Inutili (i vigili) che cahavano la Minghia se stavi senza mascherina.
Io non la sopporto, ho girato un botto senza e me ne sono fregato e mi sono preso qualche "richiamo" verbale e amen. Ma in giro per la città, il 95% aveva la mascherina. E che palle dai.

Assurdo anche nei locali che appena entravi ci bloccavano con agitazione chiedendo se avessimo il greencazz, che ovviamente controllavano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno sa con chiarezza se l'obbligo per gli over 50 riguarda la prima dose o vale pure per la terza dose? Mentre leggevo qua e la la cosa non è mica chiara e per nulla scontata. Mio padre la terza dose non voleva farla, se l'obbligo non vale per la terza di sicuro non la fa


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Raga sono stato in ferie a Firenze e son tornato stasera. Minghia che du palle. Il greencazz ce lo hanno chiesto ovunque! Nei Musei in ogni sala c'era un controllore del museo che appena vedeva che ti abbassavi la mascherina sotto il naso cahava la Minghia... Sul freccia rossa controllavano greencazz e rompevano per la mascherina. In giro per il centro di Firenze ci stavano gli Inutili (i vigili) che cahavano la Minghia se stavi senza mascherina.
> Io non la sopporto, ho girato un botto senza e me ne sono fregato e mi sono preso qualche "richiamo" verbale e amen. Ma in giro per la città, il 95% aveva la mascherina. E che palle dai.
> 
> Assurdo anche nei locali che appena entravi ci bloccavano con agitazione chiedendo se avessimo il greencazz, che ovviamente controllavano.


Il tuo racconto è una bella testimonianza da dedicare a chi è contento di questa situazione. Comunque non è oro tutto quello che luccica, basti vedere le molte disdette e se guardate il TG2 al posto del TG1 e TG5, scoprirete (e che scoperta) che l'economia ed il turismo sono tutt'altro che in buono stato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il tuo racconto è una bella testimonianza da dedicare a chi è contento di questa situazione. Comunque non è oro tutto quello che luccica, basti vedere le molte disdette e se guardate il TG2 al posto del TG1 e TG5, scoprirete (e che scoperta) che l'economia ed il turismo sono tutt'altro che in buono stato.



*120 milioni* di presenze turistiche in meno rispetto al 2019, fa te, un vero tracollo

Siamo in ripresa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il tuo racconto è una bella testimonianza da dedicare a chi è contento di questa situazione. Comunque non è oro tutto quello che luccica, basti vedere le molte disdette e se guardate il TG2 al posto del TG1 e TG5, scoprirete (e che scoperta) che l'economia ed il turismo sono tutt'altro che in buono stato.



No ma è assurdo. È un modo veramente brutto di viaggiare e godersi le nostre città fantastiche. Si percepiva prorpio nell'aria la rottura di palle, non so manco io come descrivere la cosa. 

Anche negli Uffizi, che ci siamo stati un botto, era pesante tenere sta mascherina, infatti io appena potevo la tenevo sotto il naso, ma come dei falchi, arrivavano i controllori a rompere. Che poi sti infami si mettevano la sedia proprio nell'angolo dietro le porte delle stanze, quindi tu manco lo vedevi. 

Ho parlato col titolare di un ristorante in piazza Duomo, ha detto che loro si stanno riprendendo bene, ma sono un locale storico, però mi raccontava che il Covid gli sta dando un sacco di problemi con camerieri positivi dall'oggi al domani e che di gente pronta e in gamba non ne trova quasi più. Già è un casino per loro lavorare così, mascherine, Covid, greencazz etc gli crea solo più problemi. 

Bha.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa con chiarezza se l'obbligo per gli over 50 riguarda la prima dose o vale pure per la terza dose? Mentre leggevo qua e la la cosa non è mica chiara e per nulla scontata. Mio padre la terza dose non voleva farla, se l'obbligo non vale per la terza di sicuro non la fa


avere 2 dosi equivale a non averne nessuna. vai di booster


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Gennaio 2022)

E la meloni muta!!
Qualche mese fà se conte scurreggiava partivano le giugulari in parlamento..
Ma ci vanno ancora in parlamento a discutere o aspettano la pec del dragone che decide il dafarsi?
Si aprivano i TG con casalino in prima pagina a spasso col compagno ora sfido chiunque a sapere chi è il "casalino'" di Draghi.. 
Inutile lamentarsi i politici sono la massima espressione del loro popolo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> E la meloni muta!!
> Qualche mese fà se conte scurreggiava partivano le giugulari in parlamento..
> Ma ci vanno ancora in parlamento a discutere o aspettano la pec del dragone che decide il dafarsi?
> Si aprivano i TG con casalino in prima pagina a spasso col compagno ora sfido chiunque a sapere chi è il "casalino'" di Draghi..
> Inutile lamentarsi i politici sono la massima espressione del loro popolo..



La meloni è una pagliaccia, una vera opposizione avrebbe programmato almeno una misera manifestazione. Sono riusciti ad organizzarli comuni cittadini manifestazioni importanti, ma l' "opposizione" zero


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> E la meloni muta!!
> Qualche mese fà se conte scurreggiava partivano le giugulari in parlamento..
> Ma ci vanno ancora in parlamento a discutere o aspettano la pec del dragone che decide il dafarsi?
> Si aprivano i TG con casalino in prima pagina a spasso col compagno ora sfido chiunque a sapere chi è il "casalino'" di Draghi..
> Inutile lamentarsi i politici sono la massima espressione del loro popolo..


E secondo voi perchè? È chiaro che tutti che Draghi sarà PDR e la Meloni lo spera e non vuole inimicarselo troppo, con la speranza che si torni a votare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ma esattamente che opposizione dovrebbe fare la meloni ?
Ha già detto che il governo non è imbrocca una,non può fare altro.

Non vi siete accorti che sir Draghi ha tutti i media a favore ?
E quasi tuti i giornali,salvo qualche rara eccezione.
Non vi ricordate l'applauso in stile "Cina" dei giornalisti verso Draghi ?

Altro che manifestazioni di protesta..


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La meloni è una pagliaccia, una vera opposizione avrebbe programmato almeno una misera manifestazione. Sono riusciti ad organizzarli comuni cittadini manifestazioni importanti, ma l' "opposizione" zero


La mia sensazione è che con il dragone non esiste opposizione, non esiste un quotidiano un TG un comico ,nulla di nulla nessuno lo contraddice nessuno si lamenta..
L'unica cosa "positiva " che anche in Europa con gli altri leader è così, dalle perculate al Matteo toscano ,alla tenerezza simile ad una carezza ad un barboncino(conte) siamo passati testa bassa c'è il dragone...
Vedremo alla fine se il prezzo da pagare in casa (ad avere un personaggio simile) è ricompensato da una maggiore autorità in europa..


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente che opposizione dovrebbe fare la meloni ?
> Ha già detto che il governo non è imbrocca una,non può fare altro.


Eddai sù...
Con conte gli uscivano gli occhi di fuori per qualsiasi cosa si facevava,le volte che chiedevano la fiducia partivano le catena fuori a Montecitorio ora manco discuto più in parlamento e tutti muti...
Suvvia non notare il cambio d'atteggiamento è impossibile..
Ma ho scritto la meloni giusto perché ha più peso nell'opposizione ma è riferito a tutta l'opposizione..
Opposizione per dire,visto che i suoi alleati del cds sono al comando con l odiato conte e il dragone


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No ma è assurdo. È un modo veramente brutto di viaggiare e godersi le nostre città fantastiche. Si percepiva prorpio nell'aria la rottura di palle, non so manco io come descrivere la cosa.
> 
> Anche negli Uffizi, che ci siamo stati un botto, era pesante tenere sta mascherina, infatti io appena potevo la tenevo sotto il naso, ma come dei falchi, arrivavano i controllori a rompere. Che poi sti infami si mettevano la sedia proprio nell'angolo dietro le porte delle stanze, quindi tu manco lo vedevi.
> 
> ...



Adesso capisci perché la gente si scalda quando sente parlare di "normalità" e "giuppersù facciamo quello che si faceva anche prima". A parte le visioni deliranti da emergenza sanitaria, greenpass, e tutte le segate del caso.

E meno male che sei stato in una delle roccaforti PD, dove sono fanatici lobotomizzati e si stracciano le vesti per il partito. Pensa te dove la pressione ideologica è meno forte, quanto possono sopportare questo regime.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso capisci perché la gente si scalda quando sente parlare di "normalità" e "giuppersù facciamo quello che si faceva anche prima". A parte le visioni deliranti da emergenza sanitaria, greenpass, e tutte le segate del caso.
> 
> E meno male che sei stato in una delle roccaforti PD, dove sono fanatici lobotomizzati e si stracciano le vesti per il partito. Pensa te dove la pressione ideologica è meno forte, quanto possono sopportare questo regime.



Si ma la situazione rispetto a qualche mese fa, quando pure io dicevo che si poteva fare tutto pressoché normalmente, era ben diversa. Quando lo dicevo, non era manco uscita la variante Omicron, non c'era l'obbligo vaccinale, non dovevi indossare le FFP2 in determinati posti e via dicendo.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si ma la situazione rispetto a qualche mese fa, quando pure io dicevo che si poteva fare tutto pressoché normalmente, era ben diversa. Quando lo dicevo, non era manco uscita la variante Omicron, non c'era l'obbligo vaccinale, non dovevi indossare le FFP2 in determinati posti e via dicendo.



Non dicevo di te, il tuo post era solo di spunto. Per quanto riguarda la situazione, secondo me non c'è differenza da due anni a questa parte, salvo il periodo estivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Eddai sù...
> Con conte gli uscivano gli occhi di fuori per qualsiasi cosa si facevava,le volte che chiedevano la fiducia partivano le catena fuori a Montecitorio ora manco discuto più in parlamento e tutti muti...
> Suvvia non notare il cambio d'atteggiamento è impossibile..
> Ma ho scritto la meloni giusto perché ha più peso nell'opposizione ma è riferito a tutta l'opposizione..
> Opposizione per dire,visto che i suoi alleati del cds sono al comando con l odiato conte e il dragone



Hai detto bene,Conte.
Conte (il Conte 2) aveva dalla sua i giornali di sx e i giornalisti di sx,mentre aveva contro i giornali/giornalisti di dx.

Draghi ha dalla sua parte praticamente TUTTI.
Capisci che qualsiasi cosa la Meloni dovesse provare a fare,verrebbe annientata dalla propaganda?
E questo vale per la Meloni,ma anche per Salvini,Conte,Berlusconi ecc.ecc

Basti pensare alle indagini/intercettazioni saltate fuori su Fratelli D'Italia proprio il giorno precedente alle elezioni di Roma,durante il silenzio elettorale 
O all'indagine sullo spacciatore "morisi" (poi rivelatasi fake),sempre ad 1 settimana dalle votazioni.


----------

